# What ya smoking after your Thanksgiving Feast?



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

First off let me wish all here a very Happy Healthy Thanksgiving. Probably stop in while the bird and the fresh Ham are cooking. I got a lot of people coming over, i set aside a box of Montiecristo #2 for anyone that wants to smoke. So how about you guy's what's on the burn list for tomorrow?
:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Tony. I'm planning on a RASS in the morning with some coffee. It'll be my first. Haven't thought it out past that but, more than likely something I'll post in the NC thread. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!

I think my line-up will be:


 '07 PLPC (AM with coffee)
 '11 Monte #1 (after turkey)
 '05 SLR Regios (after pie)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

'16 Lucky Strike...

The weather's gonna be crap. There's no way I'll talk one of my girls into smoking with me. Sittin on the porch for an hour by myself would be noticeably anti- social , even for me. 

Probably sneak a bowl in before I leave in the morning.

Enjoy boys.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Poor weather here, too. 
Gonna be a Parti short and maybe a Trinidad. Could be a PL Montecarlo. 
I don't typically plan my smokes until my face is in the Coleman.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Mark Twain - Father-in-law bought them off a guy at work and paid way more than their worth so I'm smoking that first.

AVO LE 2015 Vol. 1 post dinner.

Oliva V Melanio or nub macchiato post dessert.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I still haven't got any cigars from that ISOM. I'm not a turkey fan so I'm tossing a prime rib on the pellet girl for tomorrows dinner. I'll likely smoke a Illusione Rothschild while the roast is cooking and then have Warped Futuro 109 with a glass of Glenmorangie single malt after dinner and before pie.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gonna be some decent weather here in the Atlanta area....my blessed wife loves cooking so everything will be from scratch. ..smoked turkey. ..smoked spiral ham...ton of mashed taters...corn ...green beans...homemade rolls with apple butter....pumpkin pie and blackberry. ...and a 15 Year old Esplendidos after with a last motorcycle ride of the year. After all this I look forward to spending a good hour in private prayer to the One who has let me live such a blessed and privileged existence. I truly don't know why I've been given so much but understand my responsibility to give as much back as possible. ...seems as though that is the recipe for life as the last 10 years has proven it so. The more my wife and I have given to others the more we've been given. ...I wish that I could tell you more as it would curl your toes...we literally feel like the lottery smacks us around every year.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll just open a humidor and see which cigar 'jumps up' and thats the 1 that will burn later today.

A safe and Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I still haven't got any cigars from that ISOM. I'm not a turkey fan so I'm tossing a prime rib on the pellet girl for tomorrows dinner. I'll likely smoke a Illusione Rothschild while the roast is cooking and then have Warped Futuro 109 with a glass of Glenmorangie single malt after dinner and before pie.


I hear ya Bill i am also not a fan of Turkey. I made it for the company that's coming. I also made a fresh Ham for myself and whomever wants. 
Once again a Happy Thanksgiving to all.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

We have high winds today as tempetures drop, so I can not even try sitting on my patio to smoke a Cigar. After dinner at a relatives home, I will fall asleep form the tiptafane in turkey.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Had an Ave Maria Morning Star before and a HCPC after. Good day. To bad I have to work tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nothing. I still have some kinda sinus cold. Sucks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Well the wind is still blowing a 15 MPH, that what it does this time of year. So smoking is out of the question.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> I think my line-up will be:
> 
> ...


Best laid plans and all went astray. But for the better, if I do say so...


Morning Cigar - My son's truck wouldn't start, so I had to go retrieve him from his college campus. My wife rode along, so no smoking in the car - MORNING CIGAR SCRATCHED - truck being towed in for repairs today, BTW :frown2:
After Turkey Cigar - I'd asked my son if he wanted to try what-would-be his first cigar on his 18th birthday, over a year ago. At first he said yes, but had plans later that day that prevented us from doing it then and there. He subsequently had a change of heart, saying he wasn't really interested. Until yesterday! I offered and he accepted, so I pulled a couple of RyJ Coronitas en Cedro for us - a good cigar, but not too full bodied, small enough not to overwhelm him, and cheap enough that I wouldn't have regrets if he took a few puffs and ditched it. It was touch-and-go at first - him making faces and spitting after each of the first few draws, struggling to pull enough smoke out of it to really get the flavor, and generally fumbling with getting a good light on it. But he hung in there. And the longer he did the more I could see him relaxing and getting into it. We talked cigars, and cars, and careers, and even politics (we don't agree on everything, but he's no snowflake either and can carry on a level-headed debate with civility). Well, I told him he could put the cigar down anytime he wanted, but by that point he didn't want to. Damn if he didn't nub it. He was even retro-haling by the end and asked if we could have another one later (turned out he ran out of time and we promised to do it again sometime soon).. BIG WIN! But, the Monte I'd planned stayed put. :grin2:
Nightcap Cigar - I did pull out the planned SLR Regios later in the evening after everything was done for the day and the house quiet again. Very nice, but I was so tired I struggled to finish it before I curled up for the night! I'd thought about switching to a smaller cigar. But, plans are plans, right?


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Nothing. I still have some kinda sinus cold. Sucks.


I had nothing to, but no sinus issues just no time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Best laid plans and all went astray. But for the better, if I do say so...
> 
> 
> Morning Cigar - My son's truck wouldn't start, so I had to go retrieve him from his college campus. My wife rode along, so no smoking in the car - MORNING CIGAR SCRATCHED - truck being towed in for repairs today, BTW :frown2:
> ...


I've given out the exact same cigar ( RYJ ) to prospective people ( male and female ) and that is what got them started on the path to cigars. I can remember my son and I smoking cigars after he became a young man at 18 and he still smokes them and he's going to be 37 in January. There is a certain bond by which a Father and Son are able to share a few hours just by having a cigar where they become two men talking about anything as you suggested. It seems a cigar is able to bridge the Generation Gap like nothing I've experienced...I tend to listen more intently to my son and share things that we agree on and things we don't but it's still a conversation I'd have.


----------

